# Searching IOS Calendar for Older Entries



## DennisinOz (Apr 14, 2020)

I am trying to pin down dates of medical procedures going back between two years and five years or more on my iPad. Searching the calendar app gives me nothing older than a year, even though I have found one such entry through a manual search. This seems to be a feature lacking in the IOS calendar app, even though I have set it to sync everything. Is there any trick to this or is it necessary to revert to third party software?


----------



## oldtreker (Aug 3, 2014)

You have to access the show all / hide all tab in calendars. My calendar as shown goes back to 2012 on my iPad. Hope this helps.


----------



## DennisinOz (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for getting back. Yes, mine is the same. However, if I put a search term in the search box, the app does not find anything older than a year, despite there being those older entries. This is what I was hoping to find a way of doing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you choose SHOW ALL as Post #2 recommended?


----------



## DennisinOz (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes, I did. I can see all. Just can’t find all by putting key word in search box.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

One year is the limit. As you stated in Post #1, you need to go to 3rd party software to accomplish what you're trying to do.


----------



## DennisinOz (Apr 14, 2020)

Typical Apple. Thanks. Any recommendations?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

DennisinOz said:


> Typical Apple. Thanks. Any recommendations?


Only that you get it from the Apple Store.


----------

